# Would the real Dunbar please stand up.....



## DIZ (Nov 17, 2010)

Driving down W. Broadway in Vancouver and saw Dunbar:blink:


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

I was at Walmart they sell Dunbar XL snack cakes and Dunbar cereal shapped like pipe wrenches with toilet marshmallows :jester:


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

I used to put that fellow's banner on my website, that way if they typed in the wrong one, they could get back to where they was headed.


I'm breakin' into the food industry! :thumbsup:


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

DIZ said:


> Driving down W. Broadway in Vancouver and saw Dunbar:blink:


 It figures he'd drive a Chevy.:laughing:


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

DIZ said:


> Driving down W. Broadway in Vancouver and saw Dunbar:blink:


Heh :laughing: I posted a pic of that truck last year. Caught him shopping at Sheret's in Richmond that time.


----------



## DIZ (Nov 17, 2010)

futz said:


> Heh :laughing: I posted a pic of that truck last year. Caught him shopping at Sheret's in Richmond that time.


Well, this time he was either at a tea house or massage house.....


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Don't let Dunbar fool ya he's got some serious loot... :thumbup:


----------

